# Suche Webhoster



## dvux (6. Februar 2011)

Servus,

ich bin seit ein paar Tagen auf der Suche nach einem Webhoster für meine private Homepage.
Das ganze soll auf Wordpress Basis laufen, ggf. aber auch ein eigenständiges Flash-Portfolio für Bilder auf Subdomains liefern.

Demzufolge in etwa mit folgenden *Eckdaten*:


2 .de Domains (oder eine .de und eine .com wäre fast noch besser)
min. 1 GB Space
genug (am besten “unbegrenzter”) Traffic
Alles drum und dran für Wordpress Installation (PHP 5.2, MySQL 5.0.2, Apache mod_rewrite Modul)
kein "Knebelvertrag" über 2 Jahre oder dergleichen...
Preislich um die 5,- /mtl

Bisher bin ich dabei auf *HostEurope* gestoßen mit dem "Webpack L".
Doch da stört mich irgendwie das man die Domains einzeln zukaufen muss.

Des Weiteren kam mir der Schweizer *xelcon.ch* mit dem Paket "X-Web light" übern Weg, wobei ich da nicht so genau weiß, was das wirklich taugt oder wo die Hacken sind...

Habt ihr weitere Ideen, Vorschläge, Empfehlungen?

Gruß und Dank
dvux


----------



## Recovery (7. Februar 2011)

Ich kann dir GS4YOU empfehlen habe da seit ca. 1Jahr da ein TeamSpeak und GameServer(hatte da ich kein COD mehr momentan Spiele) laufen die Preise sind zwar ein bisschen teurer als bei anderen Anbieten aber der Support ist 1A.
Gameservers-4-You - Gameserver, EPS Server, Voiceserver, Webspace und mehr
Domains
Gameservers-4-You - Gameserver, EPS Server, Voiceserver, Webspace und mehr

und ich finde eine .de Domain für einmailig 8Euro im Jahr kann man nicht drüber meckern...

Grüße


----------



## dvux (7. Februar 2011)

nimms mir nicht übel, aber da komm ich mit hosteurope noch besser weg vom preis bei mehr leistung


----------



## Recovery (7. Februar 2011)

Ne nimms dir nicht übel wollte dir nur ein Vorschlag machen da die echt ein guten Service haben


----------



## Jared566 (7. Februar 2011)

Darf ich dir ServCity empfehlen?  Du hast zwar eine Vertragslaufzeit von 12 Monaten, aber dafür sind die recht günstig  Wordpress wir sogar ausdrücklich unterstüzt. Eine 2. Domain kannst du dir auch einfach mit hinzubuchen und der Support reagiert auch schnell. 

Mfg Jared


----------



## Zwerklo (10. Februar 2011)

Hallo, 

wie wär es denn mit Goneo? Habe da selber ein paar Wordpress-Seiten am Laufen und bin sehr zufrieden.

Das Profipaket gibt es für unter 5 Euro im Monat, da hast du dann:

- 5 Domains
- 2 GB Webspace
- Traffic-Flaterate
- und sonst auch so alles was du suchst

Zudem sind die Server wirklich sehr gut und stabil.

Sonst würde ich bei webhostlist.de mal suchen!

Grüße


----------



## Hydroxid (11. Februar 2011)

FLATBOOSTER - Webhosting, Webspace Hosting with Domains ;DD


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Februar 2011)

Eine etwas verspätete Antwort noch, sofern du nichts gefunden hast.  Wie schon die ganzen anderen male kann ich dir Hostingparadise ans Herz legen. Insbesondere das GIGA-Webspacepaket.

Hostingparadise - Himmlische Hosting Angebote

Kostet dich 5€ im Monat, du hast stets ein sicheres und aktuelles System unter deiner Website und es ist eine Domain dabei. Wenn du eine weitere Domain haben möchtest, gibt es diese für 0,69 Cent auch direkt über deren Webpräsenz zu kaufen.

Viele Grüße 
Malte


----------



## DerNachbar (14. März 2011)

Ich weiß ich bin spät dran aber schau mal bei myreaper.de rein die machen es gut und gunstig


----------

